# dmenu problem after last commit



## Rulus (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi.

After the last x11/dmenu commit, dual-head support is gone. It's a "problem" in the Makefile, I fixed it, but my question is if I should report someone or is there a reason for the change in the Makefile, which is the following:

Before the last commit (you can see it here), in the 
	
	



```
post-patch
```
 section of the Makefile, there was this (among other things):

```
.if ! ${PORT_OPTIONS:MXINERAMA}
 	@${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's,$${XINERAMALIBS},,g' \
 	         -e 's,$${XINERAMAFLAGS},,g' ${WRKSRC}/config.mk
.endif
```
Actually I don't know what it does, but I understand that whatever it is, it's only executed if Xinerama (used for multi-monitor support) option of dmenu is not checked (if I'm right).
Well, that's ok, but now the 
	
	



```
.if
```
 is gone, and that code is executed always. Here it is:

```
@${REINPLACE_CMD} -e 's,$${XINERAMALIBS},,g' \
 	         -e 's,$${XINERAMAFLAGS},,g' ${WRKSRC}/config.mk
```
What I've done is comment these two lines, and now dmenu works well with two monitors. I tried to put the 
	
	



```
.if
```
, but it throws me an error of _Malformed conditional_.

What do you think? Is there a reason to remove the 
	
	



```
.if
```
?

Thanks and regards.


----------

